# Show Grooming Questions



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

How many of you use Show Sheen? Maybe I should ask, who doesn't use Show Sheen. I've heard some judges don't like it while others are ok with it. Thoughts?

In the dog world, at least in Labs, they use Listerine mixed with water. They spray it on a cloth and wipe the dog down. Anyone heard of that?

If you have a goat with white legs, do you scrub the knees to get them white again or no? Just clip?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I hate Show Sheen. I hate to show someones goat that has Show Sheen on it. After I clip, I have never noticed stained knees. Just my peresonal opinion of Show Sheen.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, LaNell. I was hoping you'd respond as I know you show kids. We are only showing kids and yearlings. We did not use it last year at the one show we attended. Didn't seem to matter. Goats were clean, shaved, feet trimmed. I didn't plan on the Show Sheen this year, either, but after reading some of the posts and talking to a local Nubian breeder here, I thought maybe I was missing out on something.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I use it, and like it.. but if I happen to forget to use it, then that's ok too. I just mist it over them and run a soft brush over them. YEARS ago we would mix avon skin-so-soft with water and use that as well. 

Ken


----------



## JamieH (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the way it makes them feel and I've heard it repels dirt. I'm not sure how judges feel about it though. My breeder way back when told me to use it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I have used two kinds.. prefer one called Cowboy Magic to Show Sheen... 
Barb


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a newb, could someone explain why would judges dislike Show Sheen?


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

From someone who judges youth shows.. nothing is worse than running your hand down a greasy wet, or sticky, goat. If you use a grooming product, use it correctly and not drench them in it just as they walk in the ring...


----------



## Rockinddtoggs (Jun 24, 2010)

I use it after they are bathed and dry but always the night before to repel dust and not have them wet or slimy. As for dirty knees I use woolite to bathe the white on my toggs and it does the trick without drying the skin. To each their own!


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Odeon said:


> From someone who judges youth shows.. nothing is worse than running your hand down a greasy wet, or sticky, goat. If you use a grooming product, use it correctly and not drench them in it just as they walk in the ring...


What about things like the blueing shampoo's to pop whites? 
Do goat people go through all of the crazy of dying the animals blacks Blacker etc or hoof polish as well?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Seriously limited experience here, but regarding the hoof polish, forget it! I agonized over scrubbing hooves, nevermind polish. The show I just attended (and I'm assuming many shows), you can't really see the hooves anyway. And the judges don't pick them up. So no way. Now if it were a showmanship class, then yes.

That's what I was wondering (blueing shampoo). Glad I didn't go to the trouble. I really think the judges look at structure and movement. So unless your goat wasn't clipped and looked like it just came out of a mud pit, those extreme grooming details aren't necessary.

Again, limited experience; just my two cents.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep blueing shampoo is a must for black does and white does, and black and white does  After washing, drying in the sun, and shaving, nothing is better than spraying with Grand Champion or Show Sheen, anything that contains laquer, it is not sticky, it is not greasy it puts a barrier between the goat and dirt. With a covercoat blade I can shave a few days before the show or even the day before the show, and don't want to bathe goats at shows. It's fitting 101. I also soak a rag in showsheen and fly spray to wipe down the girls as they are pulled out their pens and put on the show chain. I think clear hoof polish is a finishing touch.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 19, 2009)

I also use Aussie spray on hair conditioner, especially on those stinky bucks LOL...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with Vicki and Ken, Show Sheen when used correctly is awesome! We have been known to use neutral or clear shoe polish :biggrin. You get some lovely black hooves you want those to stand out at the judge. They say "LOOK AT ME, HERE I AM", you can't do that with dull hooves  Even multi-toned hooves look great with a polish. Reason number two...poo wipes off easier and no staining. I also polish the dewclaws. Just like I want udders baby bum soft so I shave them with a regular razor and some of my hemp soap then a nice conditioning with my All Purpose Body Butter. A show quality preparation makes a difference in the ring or for appraisal.
Tam


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

Wait wait wait! 
You polish the dewclaws? 

I am all about the show prep! I was happily surprised we don't do the whole working them, sweating them, or doing any of the normal "horse" things. It made going into goats much more appealing I can tell you!

I normally wash the horses, then showsheen before I clip, do a witch hazel wash and finish off with rose oil and show sheen. 

As I have yet to show I haven't started with a routine for the goats as of yet!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Whitney you have a leg up on fitting having fitted horses. At least we don't have mane and tail to deal with! The general appearance catagory is super important for my stock, and some of that is fitting. Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"Wait wait wait! 
You polish the dewclaws?" 

Yes I do, I like a clean crisp goat going in that ring and I don't like seeing a dewclaw all peeling, rough, and with crap stuck in it. Thats bio contamination. I can't control what others bring in the ring but I do control ours. Baby wipes are a must in the pocket for the quick coat /hoof/dewclaw once over before entering.
Just how we do it.
Tam


----------



## tendermeadowsnigerians (Sep 8, 2010)

My goats get a bath the day before and after they are dry they get a light spray of show sheen. I also soak the hooves while bathing so they are easy to clean. I do use whitening shampoo on our white goats and I scrub any stains off of their knees.


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

So how does one Fit a dairy goat?
I don't suppose they'd round pen well! (lol!!)

I can see fitting the bucks behind a golf cart like we did with the stallions, but I can't imagine making a Sr. In milk toddle along behind me. I'd feel like I'd need to wrap the udder up towards her body!

And I will now add dewclaw polishing to my list- 
We use a buffer on a dremmel to sand down feet so polish looked better- I'm sure the same could be done for the goats! 

I just can't express my thanks for this place enough-
The local 'big guys' are both 4 hours away and a bit jealous with there secrets.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We learned fitting from Lindsey's friend and fellow DGI member, Alexis (Ixel) and DGI. Alexis is meticulous with her animals. When she walks into the ring you see professionalism through and through. Her animals show that she works with them as they move together. She is just as meticulous with her own fitting/knowledge and her trophies prove it. She represents true showmanship. Some of the poor members on here have answered detailed questions or have endured my lengthy e-mails and phone calls about show quality, appearance, and showmanshp questions. OCD at its best  I guess.
From all of them I always got the same recommendation:
"Your animals represent your herd name, how they go out representing your herd name is up to you."
Best advice we ever got. Still working on that "professional" look like Alexis has 
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I was just discussing with someone the other day, that if I had a hot walker, I would put my juniors on it to teach them to lead and patience


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

You wouldn't be worried about them pulling and hurting their necks?

I have multiple tricks from showing minis- but was told "we don't Do that" by the goat folks down here! 
*goes to do homework* 
I totally have access to a hot Panel walker. (Panels so the horse doesn't break a lead and hurt themselves- that are mildly electric so they don't just plant and hold still.)

The SO says let our (herding) dog work them every day! *sigh* Men.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Watch the video's from Sidell, especially love the ATV attachment  Vicki


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm slower then normal today-
Where or what is Sidell?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

www.sydell.com/


----------



## Red Mare (Apr 23, 2011)

^
You know I kept googling and that came up and I was sure that was it but...


----------

